# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New here from Alabama

## Tradarcher

Hi everyone. I am a new homeowner of this cape cod style home.
I am wanting to do some renovating to make it my own. Any ideas are welcome. Im going for a farmhouse cottage style.

----------


## Bros

Welcome to the forum. This is predominantly an Australian forum so you may or may not get good advise as building is different here to US. 
I think I could use the term quaint to describe you house, for our education you could post some pics on "farmhouse style"

----------


## Marc

https://au.pinterest.com/crochetquil...cottage-style/

----------

